# Gellidêg Mansion, (also known as Gelly Dêg), Llandyfaelog, Wales



## R1cho (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I found this completely by accident traveling to a friends wedding and took a wrong turn, its an old mid Victorian Italianate mansion designed by William Wesley Jenkins built around a late Georgian house (1852).

Ariel Photo (Thanks to google)






A lot of the outer walls and inner walls are still intact, unfortunately there is nothing else inside other than plant life






Even though this is ruins the gardens still seem to be kept in good order, possibly by the owners of the building adjacent they may even be the family that owns the old mansion 
















This is inside as you can see all the floors etc. are now missing











Some rooms even have trees





















as can be seen here it has some very large plant life






The frontage of the mansion


























Well this has been my first post on here, I hope you have enjoyed it


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2016)

I did enjoy it. Thank you and welcome.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 19, 2016)

That's really lovely! I love it when nature reclaims buildings like this  fantastic photos also!


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful ruins.


----------



## smiler (Jan 19, 2016)

That is nice, the large plant is a Gunners minicata, sometimes known as dinosaur food, probably escaped from the garden, Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice great report and what a stunning place.
Some really nice stonework


----------



## ocelot397 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice photos, another mansion sadly left to decay...


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 19, 2016)

erm...thats like 4 miles from my house and i didn't know it was there  lol. nice shots


----------



## ironsky (Jan 19, 2016)

The house has a slight 'Osborne House ' feel to it . The tower was a popular feature in Italian house style architecture and arched windows were quite popular too I bet the inside was grand in its day. Nice report


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow, what an incredible find! Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! What a beautiful folly, 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2016)

Amazing find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 21, 2016)

That's fab. Thanks for sharing!


----------

